# Supplements



## floofymad (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi,
Not sure if this is the right place to put this:

I'm wondering if the supplements I'm taking are all ok and whether I should continue.....
I'm taking:
Pregnacare conception
Flaxseed oil 500mg  (veggie version of fish oils)
Co-Enzyme Q-10    (acupuncturist said should add this)
Magnesium        (read this can help with endo)

Are all of these ok, or could any be a problem?

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Many people take vitamin and mineral supplements for all sorts of reasons. So long as you are sticking to a recommended product and sticking within the dose recommendations then they are fine to take. The evidence for taking large amounts of supplements in pregnancy is not conclusive. You should ensure you are at least following an established fertility protocol.

The complementary therapy board might be useful to read, or come of the pre-treatment support threads 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=389.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Maz x


----------

